# Have You Peed In The Shower?



## Wulver (Sep 4, 2016)

No?

I don't understand why you wouldn't do that right before you shower.


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't remember the last time I _didn't._ It's efficient, it feels good, and when it goes down the drain it'll all end up at the same place via the same pipe anyway.


----------



## Typical ENFJ (Jan 14, 2019)

Did it once, felt amazing, but I'm afraid I'll mess up and pee out of the shower (somehow) and I don't want to risk cleaning up that mess. That's why I did it in a crappy hotel where my transparent yellow liquid could be mistaken for something else. I feel kind of bad for the next person to go in there, however, every hotel shower (most likely) has some pee on it based off of the poll results. That's kind of gross but reassuring that my pee wasn't the only pee getting on the feet of the next Super 8 patron.


----------

